# Studying in Greece?



## kassandra (Mar 26, 2012)

Geia!

Basically I'm interested in studying in Greece as I've travelled there quite a lot over the last 2 years, not to mention my boyfriend of a year and a half is originally Greek - summer romance that turned serious and he now lives with me in the UK. I'm thinking perhaps in 2~ years since I am 18 and able to go to uni now but I'm not sure I'm really up for it yet so I'm getting some more qualifications. I know moderate greek - some conversational, mostly slang/casual as I've learnt from friends, my boyfriend and for a little while at a Greek Orthodox Church locally where I took lessons (but due to difficulty to get there, plus my actual teacher not having proficient enough English to understand what I needed/wanted to learn, these stopped a while ago). But not enough to do an entire course taught in Greek - perhaps when I intend to go I will be improved, but not fully fluent/capable.

So my question pretty much boils down to which universities in Greece are really an option? City College (with Sheffield) in Thessalonikh I have considered and looked at (as they teach in English) but the Business Studies (Marketing) is not exactly what I was looking for but is as close as they offer. Basically I'm about to finish studying BTEC National Diploma (3 1/2 A-levels) in Photography and over the next two years will do a BTEC in Games Development. My interest is the advertising/marketing and creative side of games, my ideal locations are really either Athens (my boyfriend is from there) or Thessalonikh (have a place nearby in the village of Polygyros). I've checked the American College but it's pretty much just business (and I've been told by greeks it's awful?) and University of Macedonia only offers an Erasmus course so I'd have to be with a British Uni that goes there. I was interested in AKTO but they don't seem to have any international support for non-Greek-speakers.

So
1. Ideal universities?
2. What kind of prices should I expect as an international student?
3. What kind of support with learning greek should I expect from universities?
4. Any advice generally

Pretty much planning in advice but any help is much appreciated 

Euxaristw! Kassandra


----------

